# Trick or Terror Haunted House - Review and Owner Interview



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

This was our second year of producing Trick or Terror Haunted House, and our first as a full blown pro haunt.

This is one of my favorite reviews of the year:






And this was an owner interview that DenverHauntedHouses.com did with us. I'm the guy on the left. You'll notice I have black makeup all over my face. I had just taken off my costume to do the interview. The guy on the left is my business partner Mike Garvin, and Halloquin creaping around is our tech manager, Ethan Bell. We literally had NO time to prepare for this interview! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thumbs up Chris!


----------

